# How many of you know these kind of people?



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

My towns neglectful horse owner lives only about a mile past my house. She keeps her 3 horses in a 1/4 acre of land that is fenced in with two strands of barbed wired strung up loosely like christmas lights. One is a stallion! In wv, you must have at least 5 strands of barbed wire up for a stud. She has 3 horses on this land (inc. the stud) There is no grass in this "feild"...its nothing but mulchy mud. No shade or shelter. There is also a trailer dump truck, lumber and tractor on this piece of land. I dont know whats wrong with the hay (maybe old), b/c they never eat it much. I guess these horses could look alot worse, but they are still skinny. My friend called her on it, but she says they are fine...Anyway, authorities have been out a few times, and she tells them that she keeps them there when she rides them. Which isnt true.... and instead of following up on it...they take her word for it. O, and she just bought a bought another horse!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i would keep calling on them. However yes I know of a few people who are like this but I for one won't hesitate to call on them.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sigh. Yes I do know of a situation like that. It's a naive younger girl who has over 20 horses. She just got one today in fact. The pictures she has on her facebook all show horses with skin problems, emaciated mares with foals, she's mentioned not ever getting some of her horses hooves trimmed... I've reported her twice. Not a dang thing has been done, but I'm going to keep reporting her.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea, this girl is like 16, and her family knows nothing about horses, so they buy and believe everything she tells them about them... Shes been "teaching" on to rear up (b/c she thinks its cool like the old cowboy movies-her words) by jerking back on his reins-with a curb bit... Not how u teach a horse to rear apparently (I looked it up, lol... ), and he's got a sore at the corners of his mouth now. Her grandmother noticed, but she said it was from the barbed wire. I do call almost bi monthly,b/c they usually say its still under investigation if I call more than that...


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Of course nothing was done with the emaciated dog our neighbors had chained to a tree.... First and only time I had actually see a dogs skeleton... vertebrae, ribs, hip bone, even its femur moving in its socket... apparently they told the authorities that it had worms and they were treating it... well, it never gained weight, and one day it disappeared.... I just really dont think it was a happy ending...


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Btw, since she has another horse now, she moved the little stallion (who is about 13 hands) into a dog pen in her grandmas yard....


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Wheatermay said:


> Btw, since she has another horse now, she moved the little stallion (who is about 13 hands) *into a dog pen in her grandmas yard*....



:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is a lady who I suppose at one time had beautiful well trained expensive horses. She moved up to my area & bought an equestrian centre with an indoor arena & a partner investor/trainer. They had a falling out & the market took a nose dive. In the decade she has been here, her place is in disrepair, has rickety fences, all the paddocks have fallen down & she has about 40 horses that are pretty much uncared for. The young stallions break out of these rickety enclosures & breed mares. Sometimes when the mares foal, the coyotes eat the babies when they are coming out of the mare. I know the SPCA seized 6 or 7 of her former champion breeding stallions who have been in a barn for 10 years never seeing natural daylight. I think the only time these stallions got exercise is when she hauled her fat lazy a$$ down from her barn appartment (she is addicted to dating guys on the internet rumor has it, when they see her, they run) to let them run in the arena. Also her stalled horses rarely get water because her well went dry, so she has to haul water from town. Her pastured horses have a seasonal creek I believe, so winter time they eat snow I guess. This horrible woman used to work with me, I told her off many times after I went to see her horses & ranch. Not too long after this, I had her fired. I hope one of her poor horses kicks her in her ugly head.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Did see a post on facebook today that she is selling the pony! I asked about it (I cant buy him, at my limit of horses right now.) and she said that he's bombproof. He's a stallion tho! And she is so mean to it when she "trains" that he is vindictive to people. She even let it slip that he'll try to take a chunk out of you if you turn ur back on him. I probably would too if u hit me in the head with a flashlight(I know sounds wierd to have a flashlight while bathing- apparently the bath was beside a porch and the flashlight was on a railing.) b/c I moved a steps or two during a bath! 

The new horse is a stallion I guess she's gonna breed it to her horse. So I get to watch a baby foal starve....


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Plus I really cant ride my horse that way now, since the only thing holding this stallion back is 2 strands of loosely hung barbed wire....


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

get her reported. and do not quit have other people call in to so it is not just you. Make a deal out of it because that is not right and she does NOT deserve any animal from what its sounds like


----------

